# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Мой плей-лист (или Музыка, которая никогда не надоедает)

## Vanya

Собсно для меня это Индастриэл или Дарк вейв, т.е. что-то среднее между "тяжеляком" и "лёгкой" музыкой   тяжёлый блэк - надоедает (зачастую это однообразная музыка), лёгкая - утомляет

----------


## BiZ111

Последнее время - плейтист с 52-ой церемонии вручения наград Гремми

----------


## Irina

Чего только в этом листе нет - от Скорпов и Стинга , Би-2 и Сплина до Ночных снайперов, БумБокс, Kreс и ещё целой кучи всего))))

----------


## Justin

в основном группа Марсель , БандЭрос и 5ive

----------

